# Focus + Diesel + MPG



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone on here run a Ford Focus (ideally C Max) with a 1.6 110ps TDCi DPF 

We have a changed our car policy on fuel reclaims and we now pay the HMRC rate of 12ppm. At current rates the break even point is 51.75mpg. We have one person who covers in excess of 20k business miles per year who cannot hit 52mpg. Now i know there is going to be an element of town driving but i would think this would be offset by longer distances. 

The urban figure for the C Max is 48.7mpg, having owned a few diesels in the past i would think this figure should be obtainable. We don't want to be in a position where drivers are out of pocket for fuel but with how we used to reclaim fuel there was no incentive for the driver to drive sensibly and reduce fuel costs. So for those of you that do drive a 1.6 diesel focus what kind of mpg do you get and what kind of trips do you cover.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

'08 plate 1.8tdci Focus doing mostly dual carriage/motorway mileage and constantly getting between 55-60mpg calculated the old fashioned way! 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The old fashionway is more accurate than the electronic way


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe that your drivers can make a claim from the government for the extra 38ppm tax that they will be paying.

I have attached a link to the form - it is a bit of extra work for them, but I believe it pays fairly well?

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/p87.pdf

Cheers


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

The mini cooper d (2008) had the same engine in it as the C-Max and depending on how heavy your foot is on average even around town we achieve 45mpg or 50-60mpg. Always use BP Diesel and the odd time stick in Ultimate diesel to clear it out. 
Just be sure to give it a good wreck from time to time to allow the DPF to regenerate


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

my 1.6 tdci 90ps focus

real world MPG over last 18 months

http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/422591.html


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got the 110 1.6 tdci in a focus - ill let you know when i next fill up, ive only had it a week!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Run a terraclean through it Steve, thatll help increase your mpg.
pop over for a chat, ill get the kettle on:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmm, it's a lease car ..... And currently in Bristol or something .... Any idea on the gains on a diesel in terms of mpg's ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

buckas said:


> my 1.6 tdci 90ps focus
> 
> real world MPG over last 18 months
> 
> http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/422591.html


I don't see MPG on there at all


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Hmmm, it's a lease car ..... And currently in Bristol or something .... Any idea on the gains on a diesel in terms of mpg's ?


Our findings vary on engine size TBH mate. We have been getting some pretty good feedback though. Ranging from 6-12 mpg improvement on vehicles.:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

buckas said:


> my 1.6 tdci 90ps focus
> 
> real world MPG over last 18 months
> 
> http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/422591.html


Drew, is that free to use?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Problem with the 1.6 is it is woefully underpowered for motorway stints - to do the same journey on two different days, one in a 1.6D S40 manual and get 45mpg, and one in a D5 S60 manual and get 58mpg (both very close to the old fashioned way of working out), it makes no sense whatsoever unless you don't actually use the car and just want to get out of paying VED. Same for the C30, 1.6D got 46mpg, 2.0D got 72mpg. Same motorway, same backroads, same time, same traffic, same speeds as it's just a case of sticking cruise control on.

This whole desperation to make littler and littler engines is all good and well until we realise we're going backwards in fuel economy. If your man is doing 20k a year and decided that a 1.6 was right for him then stick two fingers up, laugh and tell him he's a mug.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Just using cruise control doesn't give the best fuel economy though, so not necessarily a fair test.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Problem with the 1.6 is it is woefully underpowered for motorway stints - to do the same journey on two different days, one in a 1.6D S40 manual and get 45mpg, and one in a D5 S60 manual and get 58mpg (both very close to the old fashioned way of working out), it makes no sense whatsoever unless you don't actually use the car and just want to get out of paying VED. Same for the C30, 1.6D got 46mpg, 2.0D got 72mpg. Same motorway, same backroads, same time, same traffic, same speeds as it's just a case of sticking cruise control on.
> 
> This whole desperation to make littler and littler engines is all good and well until we realise we're going backwards in fuel economy. If your man is doing 20k a year and decided that a 1.6 was right for him then stick two fingers up, laugh and tell him he's a mug.


Thanks, they don't get a choice with the cars they get what i give them, at the minute thats the 1.6 TDi Golf Match, prior to that it was the 1.6 TDCi 110ps Focus style. I do understand your comments and if it was my own car I would go for the bigger engine. There was a smaller power output engine which i kept away from.

The additional lease costs of the 2.0 outweigh the downsides of the 1.6, as a charity we only give cars to people that need them they are not perks to us. I do agree drivers shouldn't be out of pocket but for years we have just covered the fuel costs and we have covered there heavy feet, there is the possibility of making money out of the 12ppm but i agree if the car isn't capable then they are never going to win.

I'm getting the car Thursday so i'll run it for a week to see what i get from it (last time was 60mpg) I've managed to get a Leon 1.6 TDi as a loan car so we will see how they get on with that.

Oh and we might try the Terraclean on the TDi to see if that makes a difference


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, i have a 1.6TDCi 05 plate focus 

town driving upto 50mph it gets about 46-48mpg.

just done a 350 mile round trip, mainly motorways, cruise control at an indicated 80 on the speedo, returned 52mpg


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a 09 Focus 1.6 tdci
Had a terraclean today ( the car not me ) at Daytona GB

Only realy driven home but the car does seam different
its like when you leave changing your oil for ages then chang it. This is what the car feels like it just feels a bit more smooth if you know what i mean

I will find out about the mpg in a few days

Oh the car has 112,000 on the clock


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It will be interesting to see what you think, in terms of this car..... well we are going to dehire it so the driver can have a new Golf estate .........


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine varies, it's rather abnormal, sometimes the trip computer says, 38mpg, on other days with the same route and acceleration and speed, comes up with 48mpg, goes up and down on mine.

Round town, it drinks plus with the A/C on as well, the needle goes down.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

08 focus 1.8 tdci, 115 non dpf, around town is 42 ish and round trip of 300 miles on motorway came back at almost 54, this was using the brim to brim method


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> 08 focus 1.8 tdci, 115 non dpf, around town is 42 ish and round trip of 300 miles on motorway came back at almost 54, this was using the brim to brim method


mines the '08 1.8tdci - if I hover around 60mph on a long trip I get to 60mpg using brim to brim.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> mines the '08 1.8tdci - if I hover around 60mph on a long trip I get to 60mpg using brim to brim.


Must be my heavy right foot and all the steep hills in Wales  Will have to try an see if i can get up to 60 mpg now

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> I've got the 110 1.6 tdci in a focus - ill let you know when i next fill up, ive only had it a week!


Ok so the results are in. 54.7 mpg, on mixed running, driven sensibly.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

The ones I've used for fleet on motorway drives get on a good run (300+) get around 51-54 around town dropping to 44.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

*DONT GET A 1.6 TDCI
*
two turbos in under two months - major problem with this engine in basically injector seal leaking causing coke building up in turn blocking and starving the oil feed to turbo = bang

had 40k of faultless miles but mine went, all over the net

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=1...pw.r_qf.&fp=b7192b85744dcd55&biw=1920&bih=952


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Drew, is that free to use?


yes matey, once registered you can change it so it displays MPG instead of euro equivalent :thumb:

i just write mileage on fuel reciept then stick it in at home, hardly takes anytime and interesting track of what you do :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

buckas said:


> *DONT GET A 1.6 TDCI
> *
> two turbos in under two months - major problem with this engine in basically injector seal leaking causing coke building up in turn blocking and starving the oil feed to turbo = bang
> 
> ...


I could have told you they are crap, 1.8TDCi are great, 1.6TDCi fine until 60k then they fall apart, we had another recovered yesterday and is waiting for it to be stripped and repaired at the dealers.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

got ours at 89k, turbo didn't go til 135k. no problems at all til then, replacement turbo gone again 2.5k laters doh

great car shame about the engine


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mines on an 11 plate. MK 3 115ps


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How do know if the cars turbo has gone, would the car smoke heavy or not.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can only dream about 50 plus MPG,I think I am doing good if I am getting 25 in the Spec B:lol:


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Mines on an 11 plate. MK 3 115ps


What's the app that you use called? Be interested to see what I get in my pov spec car! :thumb:


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

It's called road trip, can get a limited single use one for free, I use it for 3 cars so paid the 60p or whatever


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Richard said:


> It's called road trip, can get a limited single use one for free, I use it for 3 cars so paid the 60p or whatever


Nice one!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Richard said:


> It's called road trip, can get a limited single use one for free, I use it for 3 cars so paid the 60p or whatever


As mentioned... Altho mine is the paid for road trip. Its not bad but i think its only available on iphone


----------

